# Prewar Mystery Track Bike With Schwinn Stem



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Feb 25, 2016)

Frame: Unknown Maker, lugged Chromoly Steel. The tubing is Accles and Pollock, which was a competitor of Reynolds from England. The frame is pretty big, but I don't know the exact size (I'm 6' 4" and can fit comfortably). The rear has been drilled for a brake but the fork has not. 
Wheels: Grease port hubs, unsure of maker with Dunlop Rims.
Crank: Williams Crank and Chain Ring dated ~1943 (I can't remember the exact year)
Stem: Schwinn paramount Adjustable Stem
Bars: Torrington Bars Recently Rewrapped 

Anyone have any info on this frame? 












































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Underground Bicycle Shop (Mar 24, 2016)

The open fluted stays remind me of a wastyn as well as the dropouts and fork crown, but not sure of lug work. sad to see it went


----------



## corbettclassics (Apr 6, 2016)

Looking from the front only, it is identical to a "Cecil Walker" from Australia.  He didn't have screwed on
head badges or riveted ones that I know of.  Always painted "CW" on the front.


----------

